# feral visions 2008



## nobo (Jul 10, 2008)

does anybody have any info on this gathering? where itll be held? and has anyone gone to one before? ive heard good and bad things, but for the most part it sounds like a cool place with some awesome workshops.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 10, 2008)

im not a big fan of primitivism, of course, you're talking to the guy who runs a website


----------



## aganthesk (Jul 19, 2008)

If there is a Feral Visions gathering taking place this year, I haven't heard it. Last year, FV was molested by law enforcement, so I somehow doubt they've got one lined up for this year.


----------



## maus (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah i definitely heard there were cops chasing people around the woods last summer when they tried to do it in cali, they only got a couple days done. i dont think anyone volunteered to put on another one. hopefully some people are working on anti repression projects instead of simply running off to the woods...


----------

